# Power Of Thoughts And Emotions Made Visible



## Neutral Singh (Aug 13, 2004)

*Just check this link out... amazing !!*

At the recent Christmas retreat in Florida, a brother asked Master why it is that when Westerners come to take pieces of blessed candy or fruit they only take a few, quietly and politely, while the Asian brothers and sisters tend to be more aggressive and competitive, grabbing handfuls at a time. The brother proceeded to ask in a very cute way if there was something that the Westerners had not been told and were missing out on concerning blessed food. This began an earnest discussion 

http://godsdirectcontact.us/sm21/enews/www/131/ss2.htmhttp://www.sikhawareness.com/sikhawareness/viewtopic.php?t=5084</SPAN>


----------



## Arvind (Aug 13, 2004)

Thats so wonderful to see. Thanks for sharing this, Singh ji.

As said - "Dr. Emoto soon realized that everything in existence is alive and has a vibrational frequency, a magnetic resonance field, which is the source of energy behind the creation of all things. He was even able to measure this field using a Magnetic Resonance Analyzer (MRA). This research really explains why Sound meditation is so powerful."

"After much experimentation, Dr. Emoto discovered that the most powerful combination of thoughts in terms of capacity to transform was that of "Love and Gratitude." (P hoto 10)"

Photo 10 caught my eyes particularly.

Regards.


----------



## anders (Aug 15, 2004)

The amount of utter nonsense that can be found on the Internet is truly amazing.

"everything in existence is alive and has a vibrational frequency, a magnetic resonance field, which is the source of energy behind the creation of all things." By definition, nothing has a magnetic resonance field on its own. MR occurs only if you "shake" the nuclei of atoms by aiming radiofrequent waves at them. Something that doesn't exist can obviously have nothing to do with the creation of anything.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 16, 2004)

Dear Andres,

What about the pictures?

Thanks.


----------



## anders (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice, almost interesting, but as nothing is said of how they were obtained, they are perfectly inconclusive.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 16, 2004)

The article did mention about this as follows:
It all started in 1994 when Dr. Masaru Emoto took samples of water from various sources, froze a few droplets, examined them under a dark field microscope and photographed them.

Also mentioned are the conditions, those were obtained such as pure water, thank you influence, Love influence etc.


----------



## anders (Aug 16, 2004)

That's not enough. How were the samples taken from the source, how were the droplets extracted, how were they frozen etc.

However that was made does not hide that the theory is impossible. Nuclear magnetic spin resonance (NMR, the original name of the method) only occurs on such excitation. It is very well known why and how it happens, and it is a very useful method in many scientific fields. I used it in 1967 to investigate properties of alloys, and I have seen it used to measure water content in margarine, velocities of chemical reactions, and as a very useful diagnostic tool in hospitals. In all such cases, it is extremely clear that nothing has a vibrational frequency that can be measured by MR unless it is excited by radio-frequency radiation.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 30, 2004)

Dear Andres ji,

I have forgotten the finer details of NMR, and take your word about this.

Further, when an article is written by someone else (other than inventor), a few ambiguities do arise, or even incomplete information. I guess, getting in touch with the claimant (Dr. Emoto) wud be better idea, to get to know more information about the experiments and actual conditions; after doing more enquiry towards this,let us see, what s his response.

Best Regards.


----------

